# Homemade siphon



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

This is my homemade siphon: I use to clean my fry tanks and smaller tank.
3ft air line hose
2 chop sticks
twist tie
I place two chop sticks (24in) together and twist tie the air line hose to them.
I use my thumb as the control valve


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sweet! =] I heard about doing this but I'd never seen a picture/tutorial before! If I ever decide to breed or keep a smaller tank I'm gonna use this! =]


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Ooooo  how do you get it to suck?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use my mouth and suck on the end to get it started or you can to the dip method by plunging in up and down to get it started if you have enough distance from tank to bucket for gravity flow.


----------



## Shizzy (May 22, 2010)

Nice!

I never thought about using the chopsticks. I have just been using a plain piece of air hose.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The chop sticks help stiffen it and you have better control and you don't have to always get your hands wet...lol.....but I still do......laffs....

I re-designed one of them by using black electrical tape instead of the twist ties due to the twist ties kept hanging on plants and it is working well too.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Eek, be careful with the tiny airline siphon! About 16 years ago, I accidently sucked a goldfish's eyeball out with one; it fit perfectly over it and *pop*. He seemed ok afterward, but it was ARRRGGGG! gross. I still nearly puke when I think about it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nothing like a mouthful of dirty fish water. lol


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Ohhh ok I thought that might be how lol I just wanted to be sure lol

Lol the things we do for our fishies


----------



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

*Does anyone recomend the ebook or any book*



Oldfishlady said:


> Thanks...I got it at a thrift shop 1 of 3 in 2 weeks 1-10g complete, 3gal eclispe complete and this 5gal....good stuff at thrift shops and I love the price...laffs...
> 
> Thanks bunnie I will look for that stuff and also try orange peel-I usually get this stuff off with a razor blade but not with acrylic.....a bit harder to work with than glass....but for the price I can deal with it...lol.....
> 
> ...


I don't know how to use face book so i get lost on here. I hope someone will friend me. I enjoy all the posts by Oldfishlady. I am just an old lady who loves Bettas. Please help!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Nothing like a mouthful of dirty fish water. lol


I've already done that a few times.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Try getting a mouth full of brine shrimp water, even less fun XD LOL...


----------



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

You really seem to know a lot about Bettas and caring for them. Can you recommend any good books? How about the EBook ?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I am computer challenged so this forum is about my limit..I don't do facebook...lol....my favorite Betta book is a book written by Walt Maurus "Bettas A Complete Introduction"...it old and it does has some outdated information....but general information is pretty good........and Welcome to the forum dsgems, hope to see a new thread by you and hear more about your Bettas you keep......


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome idea Ofl! I just use a oxygen mask tube as a siphon, it has a stiff wider end on one side. It was my aunt's lol! I never suck out the water though, too gross  I just fill up the tube at the tap or put it in a container of water and remove all the air, then I put a finger on both ends and put one end in the tank and the other in the bucket, then I release the ends, works like a charm


----------



## bby1984 (Jul 18, 2011)

Cool idea! I use rigid airline tubing, like commonly used in undergravel filters, connected to regular airline as a fry tank siphon. It works really well. I place an airstone on the intake end when siphoning water only to prevent sucking up fry. I also discovered some time ago that my turkey baster doubles well as a siphon starter. It works well on all types of tubing. I just squeeze the baster bulb, place it in/over the tubing depending on size and decompress the baster bulb. It starts the siphon and I don't end up with a mouthful of fishy water. ;-)


----------

